# white flaky spots of skin with thin fur



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am trying to figure out what type of skin issue two of my cats are having. They have spots where is appears their fur is thin and the skin there is really dry/flaky. There is no redness and no ring to make me think it is ringworm. 

These two kittens are the two (the ONLY two) who play with the dogs. And i know the dogs do get rowdy with them... do you think the dogs and doing this? It's the only thing I can think of. 

They don't scratch or bath themselves more than usual... I only noticed this by picking them up and playing with them. If I can possibly get a good picture of it I will try to take one. I think also thinking maybe allergy? But... to what?

Any help?


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I also just googled and read this and they do spend a good amountof time basking in the sun on the screened in porch.

Cat Dandruff and the Sun.

The sun can be another culprit. Cats love to lounge out in the sunshine, and who can blame them. Too much sun though can be bad for them in many ways.

"Cats have their thick fur which affords them some protection, but even so the sun can still dry out their skin causing it to flake. This is particularly so around the nose, ears, above their eyes and their mouth because at these points their fur is less thick."


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

It's hard to tell without a picture. But, if they are new kittens (adopted within the past month or so), I wouldn't be too quick to narrow out ringworm. Both of my kittens got ringworm, and it looked a lot different from the ringworm people get. The spots were dry looking, thinned fur, and not of any particular shape. If you own a black light, many types of ringworm will glow green under the black light.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

This is the thing. I know the newest kitten had ringworm before we got him. I had to wait several weeks to get him because of it. During this time he was given 3 shampoos and sulfur baths plus the oral treatment. The rescue guy was very honest with me and wanted to make sure I didn't bring him home with RW. But I am getting the feeling it happened anyways...... ughhh what I am worried about is i have 3 other cats and 2 dogs. The other cats do not play with the 2 kittens... but the dogs do. I got a pic. I am gonna post it. I am trying to avoid it being RW but I just know it's likely so I a frustrated because we took soooo many precautions to avoid this exact thing.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are pics of Gordon's head... and the spots we just noticed this morning.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Ringworm in humans is typically accompanied by redness and a ring, but that's not the case for cats. You can't really tell much from pictures, but if it helps at all, below are a couple of pictures (taken from the web) of a kitten with ringworm on its head and a dog with a more severe case of ringworm on its paws. In your case, a vet visit will be needed to confirm the problem one way or the other. On the plus side, your other cats/dogs might not actually develop ringworm if they are in good health with strong immune systems. On the downside, if it is ringworm, you should try to eliminate the spores in your home, which will be a pain.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you.

And yes thankfully I did read that adult pets typically are tolerant to ringworm. Which makes sense that introducing the new kitten (with rw) only affected the other kitten in the house. I have not noticed a thing on the other cats or the dogs. I hope it's easy to handle and not too expensive. I know this isn't too terrible of a thing and more than likely I already know what it is. I am just still a little frustrated we tried to prevent. But oh well... what can ya do...


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm thinking ringworm from those pictures, but you should have that checked by a vet just in case. I was given pills for my kittens when they had ringworm. They were a little on the expensive side, but worked very well (ringworm hasn't been back since).


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

In case you didn't not know, which I am sure you do. But you can get ringworm from your pets. And it looks like ringworm to me too. Good luck.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you both. And yes I was aware of that. Until I can get him the bath stuff and meds he needs I put some anti-fungal cream on the spots. It just seems way too far a coincidence for this to not be ringworm since the new kitten had it just before coming here. It seems like there are many ways to get rid of ringworm so I am going to treat both kittens just in case. Keep your fingers crossed it does not spread to anyone else.


----------

